# FireFox 3.5.2



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, so my FireFox auto-updated today like it does when they come out with newer better versions. Well here's the problems.

1. I can't right click on anything in the browser window which in all honesty is very inconvenient. 

2. I have to manually erase the browsing history cause for some reason it won't do it when I close the window like it used to.

3. It wont let me disable add-ons which isn't the most important thing but still...

So any help or advice would be nice. Also, is any other person suffering from these problems?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

Uninstall firefox and reinstall the latest version, backup your bookmarks and jot down any addons you're using to install afterward.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Uninstall firefox and reinstall the latest version, backup your bookmarks and jot down any addons you're using to install afterward.



I'm not using the latest version? =O I'm gonna blame vista for this. brb then.

Edit: Still can't right click, clear private data upon closing, and I'm guessing the add-on problem still exists but I'm not gonna check cause then they'll be there till the problem is fixed. 

Any other ideas on what could be going wrong?


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 27, 2009)

Aye - what Newf said.  Sounds like the profile got messed up.  If the reinstall doesn't fix it up, you may have to manually go in and axe the profile directories (after making sure you got a backup of your bookmarks).


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Aye - what Newf said.  Sounds like the profile got messed up.  If the reinstall doesn't fix it up, you may have to manually go in and axe the profile directories (after making sure you got a backup of your bookmarks).



The reinstall didn't work. I'm not super computer wizz so how do I manually axe the profile directories. *knows it's probably a dumb question*


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The reinstall didn't work. I'm not super computer wizz so how do I manually axe the profile directories. *knows it's probably a dumb question*



Well, if Vista puts things in the same place as XP/2003, the profile is at:

C:\Documents and Settings\<account name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox

Obviously, replace the <account name> with whatever you use.  If it's different on Vista, then could someone who uses Vista chime in for the different location?  We don't use Vista at my work, so can't check.

Remember to back up your bookmarks first.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Well, if Vista puts things in the same place as XP/2003, the profile is at:
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\<account name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox
> 
> ...



Damn vista. XD Windows cannot find ect ect. I'm about to go and use IE till the next Firefox update. lol And I already have my bookmarks backed up, I'm not that dumb. =P


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\<account name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox



Don't be silly, this is Microsoft! They have to move everything around so you can't find it.

I don't  know either, but it's be something like

C:\Users\<account name>\Application data\

Then something like "local" or "roaming" I forget

then mozilla\firefox ect

If in doubt use %appdata%\mozilla\firefox


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Don't be silly, this is Microsoft! They have to move everything around so you can't find it.
> 
> I don't  know either, but it's be something like
> 
> ...



Okay, so it only came up with my crash reports (which doesn't help) and configuration settings. (which was even more useless) When I double click configuration settings it came up with this:

[General]
StartWithLastProfile=1

[Profile0]
Name=default
IsRelative=1
Path=Profiles/gr6if7qx.default

Soooo idk what the hell I do and what the problem is but I'll await some more info on what the problem could be till then I'm using IE. XD

P.S. I hate vista even more then before and I thought that was impossible.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Okay, so it only came up with my crash reports (which doesn't help) and configuration settings. (which was even more useless) When I double click configuration settings it came up with this:
> 
> [General]
> StartWithLastProfile=1
> ...



Well if you're sure you've got everything of importance backed up (bookmarks, settings, etc) then you just delete the mozilla folder.

In xp there are 2 application data folders. To completely remove firefox I would delete these folders:

C:\Program Files\Mozilla
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Application Data\Mozilla
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla

Not sure how that translates to Vista. I suppose you could do a search for "mozilla" and delete any folders that look relevant.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Well if you're sure you've got everything of importance backed up (bookmarks, settings, etc) then you just delete the mozilla folder.
> 
> In xp there are 2 application data folders. To completely remove firefox I would delete these folders:
> 
> ...



When newf told me to reinstall I already took it completely out. I never halfass things when I feel something's messed up. It may just be this single update or something is bumping with vista the wrong way idk. I'm kinda surprised cause the problems I have are usually "oh do this" and it's fixed, but this is just weird. Thanks for trying to help though guys, This is one that will go in the mystery book.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> When newf told me to reinstall I already took it completely out. I never halfass things when I feel something's messed up. It may just be this single update or something is bumping with vista the wrong way idk. I'm kinda surprised cause the problems I have are usually "oh do this" and it's fixed, but this is just weird. Thanks for trying to help though guys, This is one that will go in the mystery book.



Oh so you already did this before reinstalling?

When you uninstall it's unlikely it removed every trace. It probably left your profile folders and just reused them when you reinstalled if you didn't manually delete the bits it left behind.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 27, 2009)

You can still downgrade to 3.0.13, if you want.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html

Edit: direct link to Windows version, English language: http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.0.13&os=win&lang=en-US


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Oh so you already did this before reinstalling?
> 
> When you uninstall it's unlikely it removed every trace. It probably left your profile folders and just reused them when you reinstalled if you didn't manually delete the bits it left behind.



I'm sure I removed it completely the first time. I didn't just uninstall. I learned how to remove things completely when Norton came with my laptop. That was a bitch to get everything, at least for me. lol



ArielMT said:


> You can still downgrade to 3.0.13, if you want.
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html
> 
> Edit: direct link to Windows version, English language: http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.0.13&os=win&lang=en-US



This is very helpful, I like the sound of that. *scurries off to downgrade*


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Herp Derp i liek firefox cause its a fox and i liek foxes :3


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Herp Derp i liek firefox cause its a fox and i liek foxes :3



Thanks for being so mature about things. This is a section for computer assistants, not your "I have a need to make jokes to look cool" shit. plz take it elsewhere k thnx.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 27, 2009)

the newwst FF works fine for me...

try this: go to add/remove programs and remove firefox. (import your bookmarks to IE or whatever youer secondary browser is first) then go to mozilla's website and DL the new one and then re-import the bookmarks/history.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> the newwst FF works fine for me...
> 
> try this: go to add/remove programs and remove firefox. (import your bookmarks to IE or whatever youer secondary browser is first) then go to mozilla's website and DL the new one and then re-import the bookmarks/history.



I did this already, but thanks.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 27, 2009)

oh, well i trie... i know that worked when my cookies.sqlite file became so curropted that it would log out of all sites i 1 minute. i DLed chrome and tried itnout, then reinstalled FF and everything was hunkydorey.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 27, 2009)

Well damn, this one's sure being stubborn.  Wonder if the uninstall isn't scrubbing the registry entries on Vista properly?  

You can try firing up the Registry Editor (regedit... unless that's been changed too), and clear out the following branches:

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FirefoxHTML]
 [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FirefoxURL\]
 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\firefox.exe]
 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Mozilla]
 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\MozillaPlugins]
 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla]
 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\mozilla.org]
 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\FirefoxHTML]
 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\FirefoxURL]


Just delete those branches, not their parent branches or... well, you'll break just about everything.   It might not let you delete the "Classes" ones, if not, that's okay.


Looking up some info, it appears that Vista also stores Firefox data in:


\Users\<account name>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\


So you'll want to wipe that too.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Well damn, this one's sure being stubborn.  Wonder if the uninstall isn't scrubbing the registry entries on Vista properly?
> 
> You can try firing up the Registry Editor (regedit... unless that's been changed too), and clear out the following branches:
> 
> ...



Alright I'm attempting this. If I don't post back then I just killed my computer but I'm sure I wont do that. lol


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry.  Didnt read the post I was assuming that this was a firefox vs IE explorer thing.  Well, I personally use firefox 2.0.

Ill look for a download link.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 27, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Well damn, this one's sure being stubborn.  Wonder if the uninstall isn't scrubbing the registry entries on Vista properly?
> 
> You can try firing up the Registry Editor (regedit... unless that's been changed too), and clear out the following branches:



The usual warnings for editing the registry should apply.

*Never use the Registry Editor or otherwise edit the Windows registry unless you're very comfortable and aware of what you're doing. There is no "undo" with the registry, and a mistake can cause new problems or even render Windows unbootable.*

Even if you _are_ comfortable with the registry, always export a copy of the keys you edit first, just in case.


----------



## Hir (Aug 27, 2009)

On the subject of 3.5.3, does anyone have an error when you have a oad of tabs open where all the images of Firefox disappear and it brings up a window saying something about lack of memory? Then about 5 minutes later if you leave it alone the images reappear of you put your mouse over it? I used to have it like constantly, it's only rare now.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 27, 2009)

No such problem on my office's Windows XP machine.

This whole business of Firefox oddities on Windows is weird, though.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> On the subject of 3.5.3, does anyone have an error when you have a oad of tabs open where all the images of Firefox disappear and it brings up a window saying something about lack of memory? Then about 5 minutes later if you leave it alone the images reappear of you put your mouse over it? I used to have it like constantly, it's only rare now.



Sounds like you're out of memory


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Just for you, im gonna download firefox 3.5.2 to help you.  Wish me luck.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The usual warnings for editing the registry should apply.
> 
> *Never use the Registry Editor or otherwise edit the Windows registry unless you're very comfortable and aware of what you're doing. There is no "undo" with the registry, and a mistake can cause new problems or even render Windows unbootable.*
> 
> Even if you _are_ comfortable with the registry, always export a copy of the keys you edit first, just in case.



You know what, It's not a big deal anymore. It's just a convienience thing and I'm happy just with what I got. Never knew this was gonna be something that would cause me to have to start touching things that I know little to nothing about. I'll wait for the next upgrade and see what happens then. If the problem presists then I'll just download another browser and cease using firefox. Thanks for all the help and everything but I'll just go the safe road and deal with the inconvieniences till the next upgrade. (I know I misspelled things, please don't point it out cause I can't spellcheck cause I have no right click)


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

We could always make a .reg file or batch script to do this stuff for you 

I hate leaving things like this unsolved.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Just for you, im gonna download firefox 3.5.2 to help you.  Wish me luck.



Good luck man. If you have vista you might end up getting the same problems as me. (couldn't copypaste the quote into my original post with edit. D: )


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> We could always make a .reg file or batch script to do this stuff for you
> 
> I hate leaving things like this unsolved.



I do too, maybe someone will come along and solve the mystery for us soon. I love FF and would love to continue using it rather then crome or IE.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I do too, maybe someone will come along and solve the mystery for us soon. I love FF and would love to continue using it rather then crome or IE.



Well if I remember I might have a play with a Vista VM tomorrow and see if I can work anything out. What add-ons/themes did/do you have installed?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Well if I remember I might have a play with a Vista VM tomorrow and see if I can work anything out. What add-ons/themes did/do you have installed?



I have Yahoo toolbar, and wanted to disable AIM toolbar seeing as I never wanted it to begin with but can't disable it. My theme is default 3.5.2.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I have *Yahoo toolbar*, and wanted to disable *AIM toolbar* seeing as I never wanted it to begin with but can't disable it. My theme is default 3.5.2.



I just threw up in my mouth a bit. You disgust me. I've seen some pretty fucked up shit on the internet, but that's just gross.

I wouldn't install a toolbar even in a VM that I plan on deleting when I'm finished with it.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a bit. You disgust me. I've seen some pretty fucked up shit on the internet, but that's just gross.
> 
> I wouldn't install a toolbar even in a VM that I plan on deleting when I'm finished with it.



lol The AIM bar is not my fault, the YIM one is cause it tells me how much mail I have but everything else about it is useless. And I always disgust people, what else is new. :3


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol The AIM bar is not my fault, the YIM one is cause it tells me how much mail I have but everything else about it is useless. And I always disgust people, what else is new. :3



Well if you installed it on purpose because you wanted to use it.... that redeems you slightly.

It's one of those things that fills me with RAEG when someone has like 3 toolbars and are just "lolwut? I dunno they just appeared" and just carry on as if it doesn't matter. HOW FUCKING DARE ANYTHING TRICK PEOPLE INTO INSTALLING SHIT ON YOUR COMPUTER LIKE THAT. And then people just accept it as if it's ok. STOP BEING SO DAMN CLICK HAPPY! :x

/random rant.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Well if you installed it on purpose because you wanted to use it.... that redeems you slightly.
> 
> It's one of those things that fills me with RAEG when someone has like 3 toolbars and are just "lolwut? I dunno they just appeared" and just carry on as if it doesn't matter. HOW FUCKING DARE ANYTHING TRICK PEOPLE INTO GETTING YOU TO INSTALL SHIT ON YOUR COMPUTER LIKE THAT. And then people just accept it as if it's ok. STOP BEING SO DAMN CLICK HAPPY! :x
> 
> /random rant.



Yeah, AIM likes to auto-install it's toolbar after every FF upgrade. I turn it off imidiatly but couldn't this time. It's annoying me with it's presence. I'm a total whore for easy access to my mail so YIM toolbar is teh sex. I hate having to log in when I want to check my mail I want to go straight to my inbox.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 27, 2009)

the only problem I have with FF is that it sometimes cant restore the session properly, giving me a page where i hae to click a button >.>


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I have Yahoo toolbar, and wanted to disable AIM toolbar seeing as I never wanted it to begin with but can't disable it. My theme is default 3.5.2.



Damn dude... I would strongly suggest uninsalling that crap.  Yahoo toolbar, or AIM, or Google Desktop and every other similar such app. is basically like Spyware - always doing stuff behind your back.  Yahoo is one of the worst though. 

My rule is simple on any OS - run as absolutely little as possible over and above the normal OS.  Everytime you add stuff, you're just complicating the plumbing (and in the case of the Yahoo thing, adding a ton of automated valves and drains).


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Damn dude... I would strongly suggest uninsalling that crap.  Yahoo toolbar, or AIM, or Google Desktop and every other similar such app. is basically like Spyware - always doing stuff behind your back.  Yahoo is one of the worst though.
> 
> My rule is simple on any OS - run as absolutely little as possible over and above the normal OS.  Everytime you add stuff, you're just complicating the plumbing (and in the case of the Yahoo thing, adding a ton of automated valves and drains).



Well I can't uninstall it right now since firefox wont let me but I'll take the advice when I can actually abide by it.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know how, I don't know why, but the problem resolved itself just now with me doing absolutely nothing. I can copy/paste, I just uninstalled the crappy add-ons, and I'm sure that when I close out it will clear private data automatically. Soooo...that was quite weird but I'm glad it's working right again. I will always wonder what really happened today.....

Thanks too all who gave advice/help.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 27, 2009)

hey, have you tried running FF in safemode? do you have these problems there?


----------

